# FS:27 LT TI CB SOLD OUT! 20 year replacment if broken!!



## yaesumofo (Aug 30, 2006)

Added 10-24-2006.
Hey. if you break your ti bezel within 20 years I will replace it.
Just send it back to me explain what happened and i will replace it.
I have 5 for this porpose, so when those run out so does this offer.

Added 10-18-06

Ok guys as many people who want one of these have now odrderd theirs. So Have at it. If you aren't on the list and have been patiently waiting go ahead and place your order.
Those of you who want a second unit go ahead and send that order in as well. If this is a second one for you please note it in the notes area of the payment. I will where possible include both parts in the envelope.
I think there are only 5 or 6 people who did not get on the interested list.
Enjoy and thanks for the interest.

Yaesumofo

ADDED 10-17-2006
Where is the beef?
Right here.
These are beefy as can be. Very nice very heavy duty. These bezels are designed with a very thick bezel to spread out any impact they may have to absorb. Things are tough tough tough.
Enjoy guys.











Hey guys I have good news and I have great news.
Good news: The parts are done and the yeild was very good.
(the great news: The shop managed to get a few more than 55 parts done. (more than expected) So I will put 55 units for sale.
It has been suggested that when I put these up for sale (Starting right now) and for the next couple of days untill 1300 PST thursday 10-19-2006. The bezels will be for sale to ONLY the guys on the list. We have enough parts for everybody!! The guys on the list have untill 1300 thursday to pay for their parts. Thursday at 1300 everybody who wants one may order untill they are gone.
When you have sent paypal please indicate your payment on this thread.
The price will be $37.00 USD if you live overseas add $2.50 for a total of $39.50 That includes Canada (sorry)
Paypal payments to be made to yaesumofo(at)gmail.com Where the (at) is a @.
If you don't have a paypal account that is OK you are not going to be left out. Please PM me so we can make other arrangements. 
I will post images as soon as I go down and pick up the parts (later today or early tommorow).
Thanks for the interest and support!! Here is me hoping that you guys like these bezels!!!

HEY GUYS!! Please make sure that you include your CPF handle and address in the comments area of the PayPal. Please!!
Yaesumofo




Added 10-13-2006:
Hi guys Just a quick update. I will not have the parts untill next week. I am shooting for the sale to begin either wednsday or saturday.
The $35.00 price is going to be reviser upwards by a couple of dollars.
I need to do this to account for the PayPal Tax. I really need to receive after paypal fees $35.00 for each unit.
My only other option is to add the cost of postage to each sale. I do not want to do this.
I am also going to reserve the choice of postage. The cost difference between priorty and first class is huge. First class may end up being the best choice for this project. 
Watch this space for the sale announcement.
Yaesumofo

HI guys I am having some Titanium *crenelated bezel's*
made for the 27 LT. When I saw what do had offered quite frankly I was disappointed in them. The bezel didn't fit over the entire front of the light.
These will be the full 1 3/8 size to fit properly. No Offence Don I just think it was a slight miss. I happened to find some "scrap" ti on e-bay. It is actually first rate stuff I was able to find a 1/38 Diameter x 13" Long Aircraft Grade 6AL-4V Titanium. I was able to get a good deal on the stuff for 2 reasons. One 1 3/8" is an unusual size 2 I used Bid snipe (PM ME for info on bid sniping works) Now the OD size is not absolutely perfect for the project because I would like to turn a little bit of the material off the oD just to make it pretty. Well I will most likely have them polished so they will look nice. 
So these will be available within several weeks. The shop has the material and plans (thanks Don) which needed minimal adjustments.
So Now I wait. In the mean time you guys are here by invited to tell me how crazy I am to be doing this with perfectly good Ti Bar. These Bezels will be the usual Yaesumofo High quality. they are designed to fit the 27LT specifically. If you have other needs Let me know and I will pull a few before threading, so that you may have them threaded for what ever you may need them to be ( I will not be providing a service of threading them for you. I am setting up for the 27 LT and that is it. I am sure there will be a surplus of these. Well I hope so.
That is it. I haven't produced anything part wise, except for a couple of top secrete items for some guys out here for some time since my O-Sink program which proved to be very successful. I may in future be able to do more runs of bezels depending on market forces and the prices of materials.

I have not ruled out some sort of wild finish on some of these Ti Bezels.
Now Don't ask because I will not be milling slots for tritium vials. somebody else I see is producing these and I have little interest in the added expense of the milling operation. these will be plain and simple. When I have them in my hand I will be selling them. If you have read this far you are most likely wondering about price. well here is the deal on price. I have a total of 31" inches of material. I do not know what the yield will be number wise. I got a fantastic deal on the ti because I spent less than $120 for the whole lot. A true bargain. Hey I don't mind sharing this with you guys because if you poke around on e-bay you would find this out with ease. So I am up front about it. Besides I am quite proud of the bargain I got on this material. But as some of you may know material is not everything when to comes down to this. I can say that the price will reflect the good price i received on the material you must also know that in the grand scheme of things. The shop I deal with exclusively here in southern California is a big shop and my little run of bezels is a tiny blip on their screen more of a hindrance than something they want to do. But I have developed a relationship with them and they happen to like me so they will be doing the run as a time filler. The price of these parts will be a fair. sorry about the long rant to describe a little project. The one thing about it is that this IS NOT vaporous in any way. These parts are in process and will be available within 30 days...with a bit of luck. Heck it may be sooner maybe a bit longer. The shop is VERY busy at the moment as are all high end machine shops that I know of here in southern California.
Enough spilling of the beans.
Look here for what will most likely be ONE update informing you that they are available and how much they will cost.
That is it thanks for reading this rant.
Enjoy the wait save your quarters. speaking of quarters I went to the coin star with my full penny and change bottle the other DAT because they were full and I left with over $70 in cash. You could have knocked me over with a feather.
Have a good wait.
Yaesumofo
Go ahead and roast and toast the idea from here on out. I have no care about what you talk about on this thread as long as it is somewhat related to this project. Negative comments are as welcome as positive ones. I love positive creative input though and it has a way of showing ip in the end product if it is a good idea.
UPDATE!!! Hey guys Unless intrest drops dramatically or some disaster occures The price on these will be $35.00 inclusive of shipping (domestic USA Via Priorty mail**)
So start saving your quarters today you only need 140 of them!!
I should be able to get these shipping by mid september if all goes as planned (including my family holiday between now and then).


Yaesumofo
** see above these may be shipped via first class post.


----------



## cy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest*

in line for one please...


----------



## aosty (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest*

Thanks for sharing... *withdrawn*


----------



## DFiorentino (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest*

You can count me in for (1).

(...and a copper o-sink if you ever run some more)

:naughty:
-DF


----------



## MSaxatilus (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest*

I'm interested in one myself! Thanks! :naughty:


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest*

I'm in for one! Thanks!

I would prefer six crenulations as opposed to the eight that Don as adopted for the 27mm ring. Thanks for doing this!


WP


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest*

One here!! :naughty:


----------



## karlthev (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest*

One or two depending on the price.


Karl


----------



## luxlunatic (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest*

I am in for one please!


----------



## jdriller (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest*

In for one


----------



## lrp (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest*

I'm in for one too!


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest*

One for me, please. Thanx 

BTW ... teh ti-bezels Don offered were for the Aleph1 head and not for the 27LT, they just happened to screw in there, too 

bernie


----------



## cd-card-biz (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest*

In for (1) please - and thanks for doing this!
:goodjob:


----------



## GJW (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest*

1 for me price depending
Thanks


----------



## malcontent (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest*

I'll take one.


----------



## ShortArc (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

One please....


----------



## Morelite (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

Mofo,

I would like to claim one of them.


----------



## jefft (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

Put me down for one.


----------



## schiesz (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

I'm assuming these will screw on a Aleph 1 head just fine...is that a fair assumption?

schiesz


----------



## yaesumofo (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

They are designed to work specifically with the 27 LT. If they happen to fit the ALEPH 1 head that would be a bonus. I wouldn't assume anything unless you know that the threads and dimentions are EXACTLY the same on the 27 LT and ALEPH I heads.
Yaesumofo




schiesz said:


> I'm assuming these will screw on a Aleph 1 head just fine...is that a fair assumption?
> 
> schiesz


----------



## tdurand (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

Sure...I'll take one.


----------



## cqbdude (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

Ill take 2 for 35.00 each please...

Thanks..


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

If there is any space left on this list I'll add my name for one if you are prepared to post one to Australia via global priority mail. 

Of course I'm prepared to pay the extra shipping.


----------



## billybright (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

One for me also please!


----------



## ouchmyfinger (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

if there are any left, i will take 1.


----------



## Radio (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

In for one!


----------



## Toglud (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

I'll take one.

Torben.


----------



## Danintex (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

I'm in for one- finally someone gets on the ball!


----------



## InFlux (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

I'll take one, please!


----------



## russtang (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

I'll take one please.


----------



## easilyled (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

I don't have a 27LT, but I have an Aleph 1.
If these will fit the Aleph1 nicely, I'll take one.


----------



## jhung (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

Put me down for one please.


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

Guys ... this:







... is Don's bezel ring that didn't fit the 27LT that well because it was too small in diameter. It could be screwed down and worked, but it was kind of ugly. Normal, since it was made for the Aleph1 like in the pic above.

That means though, that any bezel ring that will be made for the 27LT specifically will be too fat for an Aleph1 head. 

bernie


----------



## yaesumofo (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

This is precisely correct. The whole idea behind this CB is that it fits the 27 LT correctly which this CB did not.
Simply filling a void. 
I do see that there is plenty of interest. that pleases me very much. Production will begin very shortly and Payment and delivery will happen just as son as I receive the parts in my hands. 
These should be a very nice addition to the 27LT It is the part I wanted the minute I bought my 27lt but was not available. When I saw the ti part which don was selling (sold out of) I made a decision that this would make a cool project. When the TI basically fell into my hands I knew that i had to do it. So Just hang on for a bit and we will all be happy. At least I hope so. Bernie
Thanks for taking the time to make this really clear to everybody what my part is NOT. I really appreciate it. 

Yaesumofo



Kiessling said:


> Guys ... this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mspeterson (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

Please put me down for one. Thanks.


----------



## citizenal (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

I am in for one also. Thanks


----------



## TxTroubleMaker (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

I'll take two!


----------



## MSaxatilus (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

I'll take three of the Aleph III versions!!! Very nice job!!

MSax


----------



## Gene (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

If you make some for the Aleph III, I'll take one.

MSax,


----------



## aosty (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

Ditto on an Aleph 3 version.


----------



## tdurand (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

This is by no means a definitive list. Nor does it imply any said order of distribution of said bezels. Simply a list collecting the thread readers' interest thus far.

Handle /Quantities must remain one(1) at this time
cy
DFiorentino
MSaxatilus
Wave_Particle (6 bumps)
PoliceScannerMan
karlthev
luxlunatic
jdriller
lrp
kiessling
cd-card-biz
GJW
malcontent
ShortArc
Morelite
jefft
tdurand
cqbdude
OldGreyGuy
billybright
ouchmyfinger
Radio
Toglud
Danintex
InFlux
russtang
easilyled
jhung
mspeterson
citizenal
TxTroubleMaker
aosty
33. lips
34. dmdrewitt
35. Roboholic
36. pmsar35
37. nystrpr
38. BrightIdeaOSU



Thanks yumf


----------



## cqbdude (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

If you are making Aleph 3 bezels also for the same price as the 27LT bezels..

Ill take 2 Aleph3 bezels please...

And thank you for doing this project...


----------



## GJW (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

At the updated price I am definitely in for 1.


----------



## yaesumofo (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

hi guys I will say this again this bezel is designed and made specifically for the 27 LT.
I do not think it will work on any other light for reasons explained very well above this post.
thanks for creating the list of interested parties.
i don't know how that list will play out in the end.
the bezel will most likely be made available on a first come first served basis...with a twist. It is my desire to get these into as many hands as possible.
not that I don't appreciate those of you whom have expressed an interest in purchasing multiple units. These Bezels will be available as one per person until everybody who wants one gets one. then people who need more than one will be able to order more ...if there are any more left.
the reason I am doing this because of the number of sales i have missed out on by just a few people. usually because the seller was willing to sell multiples.
So at first sales will be first come first served and one per a customer. This may sound harsh but from my perspective this is the most fair way to do this.
If you have other ideas please PM me with them and keep them off this thread. 

Just so you know It looks like everybody will be able to have his needs meet.
With 33 asked for on the list (I am not counting the ALEPH parts) We should just about make it with just a few to spare.


Thanks. and thanks for the support guys It is really cool making something and not having to worry about if it will move or not. There is a fair amount of personal cash tied up in projects like this, some do better than others. I have picked this part and material very carefully to fill a need. Heck it started when I just missed Don's bezel and the fact that Don's part did not fit the 27LT properly. I hope these live up to my dreams and desires as much as they do yours. 
Time frame 2-3 weeks. (salt lik here please this time estimate could move in either direction easily.
Yaesumofo


----------



## Lips (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

1 here


----------



## dmdrewitt (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

I'm in for one please


----------



## tdurand (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

I've updated post#41 to reflect the new details. All quantities are one (1) til further notice. The Aleph III interest has been removed as well as it should ultimately have it's own thread. It sounds like the idea has been


----------



## Gene (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

Oh well. I guess this is only for the 27 LT and NOT the Aleph III so you can remove my name.

yaesumofo,
PLEASE make some for the Aleph III!


----------



## tdurand (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

Done. And ditto for the Aleph III request.



Gene said:


> Oh well. I guess this is only for the 27 LT and NOT the Aleph III so you can remove my name.
> 
> yaesumofo,
> PLEASE make some for the Aleph III!


----------



## Roboholic (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest*

One please.

Robo


----------



## pmsar35 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest*

If there's any left, I'll take one for a 27 LT.

Paul


----------



## ibcj (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

I'll take one please.


----------



## yaesumofo (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

I thought the CB's the Don produced were for the alephs.
I may be able to produce some for the aleph head.
I do not have a drawing but i do have some alephs. Keep your hopes up.
Yaesumofo



Gene said:


> Oh well. I guess this is only for the 27 LT and NOT the Aleph III so you can remove my name.
> 
> yaesumofo,
> PLEASE make some for the Aleph III!


----------



## BrightIdeaOSU (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

I think my 27LT needs something to dress up the front, and I allready left it bezel down while on once, so a crenelated bezel might save my ***.

Put me down for one, if there are any left.

Thanks!

--Aaron


----------



## Gene (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

Thank you yaesumofo and I will keep my hopes up!


----------



## tdurand (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

Interest list (post #41) updated!


----------



## citizenal (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

Any update.


----------



## yaesumofo (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

The parts are in the works. 3-4 weeks is the loose estimate. Just waiting for a production hole to fill with our little run thats all.
Yaesumofo 



citizenal said:


> Any update.


----------



## citizenal (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

Thanks for the update. Can't wait!


----------



## BrightIdeaOSU (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

I look forward to the first pictures. These will be matte, to match the clip, right?


----------



## Lurveleven (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

I hope it is not too late to sign up for one.

Sigbjoern


----------



## Timber Wolf (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

like the post before,
I'm very interesting too, for a titanium bezel!

I'm in for one!!!!  
thx Klaus


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

Just a bump to keep this thread current, I've been away a week and had trouble finding it again


----------



## yaesumofo (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

Hi guys I need to update you on this.
The parts are are being made in the shop today. The lathe operations are going on as I type the milling operations Hopefully will happen tomorrow.
There will be a very limited number of these. somewhere between 30 and 40.
The price will be $35.00 at notated delivered in the US. foreign orders will be 35.00 + actual shipping costs.
These will be available on a first come first served basis.
This thread will be the record. The line will form when they officially become available.
Payments will be due upon commitment.
Keep watching this space for the green light to order and pay.
With luck I will put these up for sale on Saturday to allow as many people as possible to order.
In light of such limited availability Saturday is a better day to start the sale than Friday because it allows more people the opportunity to order.
Watch this thread. These will not last. If this run is as successful as I hope it will be I will make one more batch. Stainless steel anybody? There have been some requests for some other bezels. So we may see some of those soon.
Thanks.
Yaesumofo


----------



## yaesumofo (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

They will be matte.
They will be available very soon.
Yaesumofo




BrightIdeaOSU said:


> I look forward to the first pictures. These will be matte, to match the clip, right?


----------



## X Racer (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

I want one for sure...


----------



## yaesumofo (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*







HI guys just so you don't think I am sitting around doing nothing.
This image is of a pair of rings that were made this morning in an attempt to refine the design and to insure the proper thread size and depth. These are far from perfect. We made 3 refinements to the design and they are being made as I type.
Yes I know it is a bad picture and the part is not something you recognize...yet.
Now when I post an image of the finished produce you will be able to see where we came from and what we ended up with.
These rings are a perfect fit. Just not a perfect design. After much discussion I decided to make the Bezel with 8 points as per the original design. I looked at 3 and 6, 8 is the magic number. It is also the number that don selected in his design. It is hard to argue with don when it comes to design...except for those last bezels sold for this light....sorry Don. These match the 27 LT very nicely. The pressure applied to the front window is just right. 
I am sure you guys will be pleased with the quality and fit of these.
They are designed for just one purpose and they will live up to that design very well.
More soon.
Yaesumofo


----------



## TxTroubleMaker (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

So the list of interested people from post #41 is out the window???:thinking:


----------



## yaesumofo (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

Bernie. Far too fat is exactly how I would describe it too. Just for the heck of it I fitted one of the my early morning prototypes which had the OD turned down too much.
As it turns out this part is a perfect fit to to the aleph one head.
If I get some more of this material I may do a batch for the aleph series of lights. 1 and 3.
I have to say that this looks pretty smart on this head that Don built up for me some years ago. I never thought I would do anything to that head and there i went sticking a Ti bezel on it.
So there you have it.
BTW guys do not freak out. This is not a finished product. It is an early (8am) prototype much has changed about the part since then.
You will be loving it.
Yaesumofo









Kiessling said:


> Guys ... this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yaesumofo (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

I wouldn't call it out the window. I would call it a list of interested people.
I do not know how else to fairly distribute these bezels without setting up a fresh sale page. This is an interest thread not a sales thread.
I am not in a position to contact all of those people and ask them it they are still interested. I do not have the time to contact them individually. I am sure that more than a few have moved on since my time estimate was off..as usual.
I am emulating Don's sales model, sort of. When parts are available Don posts a message saying so. People are then free to make a purchase based on what they see and how the part is described. Don does not place a limit on the number of parts you can purchase at one time. I understand why he does that. Our goals are different.
I can not make a commitment to honor "the List" since I did not set it up. I also do not expect anybody on "the List" to feel obliged to make a purchase.
This is a 2 way street.
I have been pretty clear all along that when these are ready they will be offered.
Having the list is a wonderful resource because it gives me a good idea about how weak or strong the market for the part is. That is valuable information. The goal of this thread is to determine the level of interest. The list told me to aim for roughly 40 finished parts. I may have a few less or a few more. It all depends on the yield from the Titanium bars I bought.

In any event My goal is to be as fair as possible. Firstly by limiting these to one per person at the start. That will allow somewhere between 30 and 40 people to buy a bezel. If they are not all sold as individuals in a couple of days I will open the sale to multiples for people.
Secondly by starting fresh nobody can complain about being left off or not contacted or anything like that. The idea here is to get as many of these out to as many people as possible at as fair a price as possible. 
I have a limited amount of time to invest in these programs. 

If anybody has a better idea as to how to approach the distribution of these parts please PM me with your idea and I will consider it.
Yaesumofo



TxTroubleMaker said:


> So the list of interested people from post #41 is out the window???:thinking:


----------



## TxTroubleMaker (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

yaesumofo,
This is your baby, so however you want to handle the sale of those beauties is your business. If my question came across with a harsh tone, it wasn't my intent. I was under the impression that you were using the list from post #41. Either way I look forward to Saturday, hopefully I'll be able to snag one of those badboys.


----------



## yaesumofo (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Interest--Price Update!!*

Hi guys I was hoping to put these up for sale tommorow (10.14/2006)
UNfortunatly some other job took priorty on the mill today and my job did not make it on to the machine.
I am told that monday the part will be done. I actually doubt that I will have the parts in my hands untill teusday or possibly wednsday.I may withold the sale untill next weekend so as many people have a shot as possible.
I also want you to know that the actual price will be a dollar or two more than the $35.00 price I have set.
In order for this to work for me I need to receive $35.00 for each part....after the PayPal Tax. If sombody kows how much wil need to be added to 35 in order to receive 35 please let me know Off the list
Thanks
Yaesumofo


----------



## citizenal (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Revised-Date-Update!!*

I think it would be close to 36.50, but I would just charge a even 37.00. I know there are many people intersted in this and wouldn't mind paying the extra 2.00, I know I wouldn't.


----------



## X Racer (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Revised-Date-Update!!*

37 sounds fine to me...


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Revised-Date-Update!!*



X Racer said:


> 37 sounds fine to me...



Same here, I just need to work out what day it will be here when it is Wednesday or Saturday whenever *yaesumofo *announces this sale. Oh the problems of my time zone being most of a day ahead of everyone else


----------



## pmsar35 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Revised-Date-Update!!*

PM sent


----------



## Radio (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Revised-Date-Update!!*

Still in!!!


----------



## BrightIdeaOSU (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Revised-Date-Update!!*

Yeah, I'm still interested too.


----------



## yaesumofo (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Revised-Date-Update!!*

Payment now being accepted.
Hey guys I have good news and I have great news.
Good news: The parts are done and the yeild was very good.
(the great news: The shop managed to get a few more than 55 parts done. (more than expected) So I will put 55 units for sale.
It has been suggested that when I put these up for sale (Starting right now) and for the next couple of days untill 1300 PST thursday 10-19-2006. The bezels will be for sale to ONLY the guys on the list. We have enough parts for everybody!! The guys on the list have untill 1300 thursday to pay for their parts. Thursday at 1300 everybody who wants one may order untill they are gone.
When you have sent paypal please indicate your payment on this thread.
The price will be $37.00 USD if you live overseas add $2.50 for a total of $39.50 That includes Canada (sorry)
Paypal payments to be made to yaesumofo(at)gmail.com Where the (at) is a @. 
If you don't have a paypal account that is OK you are not going to be left out. Please PM me so we can make other arrangements. 


I will post images as soon as I go down and pick up the parts (later today or early tommorow).
Thanks for the interest and support!! Here is me hoping that you guys like these bezels!!!
HEY GUYS!! Please make sure that you include your CPF handle and address in the comments area of the PayPal. Please!!
Yaesumofo


----------



## DFiorentino (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel There Done NEW INFO!!!!!!*

 for (1) bezel.

Thanks!
-DF


----------



## jefft (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel There Done NEW INFO!!!!!!*

PayPal sent for (1) bezel!!! Thanks for getting this done!


----------



## cy (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel There Done NEW INFO!!!!!!*

please remove me from list. 

already found one...


----------



## ibcj (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel There Done NEW INFO!!!!!!*

 :bow: :thanks:


----------



## pmsar35 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel There Done NEW INFO!!!!!!*

Paypal sent for 1 bezel.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## ianb (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel There Done NEW INFO!!!!!!*

If you have one spare I would love one 

thanks, Ian


----------



## X Racer (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel There Done NEW INFO!!!!!!*


----------



## mbely2 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel There Done NEW INFO!!!!!!*

Totally confused here...
How can I get on the list?
I would like to buy one bezel and need some sort of confirmation before sending PayPal
Thanks!


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel There Done NEW INFO!!!!!!*

PayPal sent for one intl. to Germany.
Thanx!
bernie


----------



## yaesumofo (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel There Done NEW INFO!!!!!!*

No problem.



cy said:


> please remove me from list.
> 
> already found one...


----------



## yaesumofo (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel There Done NEW INFO!!!!!!*

Just hang on a day or two untill so the guys on the list have had a chance to get thier orders in. On thursday I will post the number of lights available to people NOT on the list and for those wanting more than one. 
The goal here is to get as many of these into as many hands as quickly as possible.

Yaesumofo



mbely2 said:


> Totally confused here...
> How can I get on the list?
> I would like to buy one bezel and need some sort of confirmation before sending PayPal
> Thanks!


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel There Done NEW INFO!!!!!!*

Paypal sent for one! Thanks!


----------



## citizenal (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel There Done NEW INFO!!!!!!*

Paypal sent for one. Thanks for making this happen. 

Al


----------



## billybright (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel There Done NEW INFO!!!!!!*

 for one 27LT Ti crenelated bezel + Int shipping (#20 on list)


:thanks: for making these happen!


----------



## Toglud (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel There Done NEW INFO!!!!!!*

 For 1 27 LT TI crenelated bezel + International shipping.

Thanks
Torben.


----------



## mspeterson (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel There Done NEW INFO!!!!!!*

paypal sent for one 27LT TI crenelated bezel...
Thanks!


----------



## jdriller (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel There Done NEW INFO!!!!!!*

 for one bezel. Thanks for making this happen!


----------



## TxTroubleMaker (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel There Done NEW INFO!!!!!!*

 for (1) !!!!!
Thanks again!!!! We need pics!!!!


----------



## Morelite (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel There Done NEW INFO!!!!!!*

 :thanks: For one Ti 27LT ring (#15 on the list)


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel There Done NEW INFO!!!!!!*

 :thanks: For one Ti 27LT ring plus international postage - Total $39.50 (#19 on the list)


----------



## Danintex (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel There Done NEW INFO!!!!!!*

Glad I saw this- will PP shortly for one (1). Thanks!


----------



## marcspar (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel There Done NEW INFO!!!!!!*

I am NOT on any list, but if I can still get one, please advise.....

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## Radio (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel There Done NEW INFO!!!!!!*

Can't find the PP info! 

I'm Stoopid.  

Where is it hidden?


----------



## Danintex (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel There Done NEW INFO!!!!!!*

Um, first page in mofo's first post. It's kinda tucked away in there.
EDIT: here you go: Paypal payments to be made to yaesumofo(at)gmail.com Where the (at) is a @.


----------



## TxTroubleMaker (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Revised-Date-Update!!*



yaesumofo said:


> When you have sent paypal please indicate your payment on this thread.
> The price will be $37.00 USD if you live overseas add $2.50 for a total of $39.50 That includes Canada (sorry)
> * Paypal payments to be made to yaesumofo(at)gmail.com Where the (at) is a @.*
> If you don't have a paypal account that is OK you are not going to be left out. Please PM me so we can make other arrangements.
> ...



Radio, is this what you needed???


----------



## yaesumofo (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel There Done NEW INFO!!!!!!*

Pictures at the top!!
Yaesumofo




TxTroubleMaker said:


> for (1) !!!!!
> Thanks again!!!! We need pics!!!!


----------



## TxTroubleMaker (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel There Done NEW INFO!!!!!!*



yaesumofo said:


> Pictures at the top!!
> Yaesumofo



:goodjob: Thanks for the pics!!!! And thanks for all of the time and energy that went into this project. I'm sure everyone else is as anxious as i am to get one of these!:rock:


----------



## malcontent (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!!*

I am #13 on the list.
Paypal sent.
Thanks!


----------



## marcspar (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!!*

paypal sent...

Thank you,

Marc


----------



## X Racer (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Time to order!*

Can't wait till mine gets here ! :thanks:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Time to order!*

Paypal sent.


----------



## erinO919 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Time to order!*

I'm not on the list, if it is possible i'd like to take TWO of them. Please let me know.

Many Thanks


----------



## yaesumofo (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW Photos!! Time to order!*

If you want to order two this may be possible as of Thursday.
I say may because I really want to satisfy as many people as possible.
Depending on how many parts I have on Thursday I may open it up for multiple orders.
Please be patient and consider your brother and sister Cpf'rs. 

So far I have packaged for shipping 14 units. These are only domestic shipments. International shipments require a small see through envelope to be affixed for customs paper work. I will be picking those up tomorrow and shipping the first series of international orders on Thursday.
Domestic orders will go out every other day with the first going out tomorrow!!
Please feel free to post your impressions of the bezel when you receive yours.
Comments both positive and negative are welcome. There is always room for improvement, and you are welcome to post comments which will help me improve the next run (if there is one) I have always rolled what I learn on one project into the next.
Thanks for the great response guys. Like my other projects this one has been a fun learning experience.
Just so you know that you are getting a high quality product, I personally inspected each and every part. I then heat sealed each part into a bag.

Enjoy them.
Yaesumofo





erinO919 said:


> I'm not on the list, if it is possible I'd like to take TWO of them. Please let me know.
> 
> Many Thanks


----------



## jhung (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Time to order!*

Paypal sent for one bezel. Thanks!


----------



## Bobdrus (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Time to order!*

Paypal sent for one benzel with international shipping.

Thanks.


----------



## luxlunatic (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Time to order!*

 for 1 bezel!!


----------



## Timber Wolf (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Time to order!*

I'm in for one! PayPal sent!  


Klaus


----------



## Rudi (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Time to order!*

Paypal sent for one.


----------



## RAN (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordedring!!*

Paypal sent for 1 Thanks!


----------



## erinO919 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordedring!!*

PayPal sent for 2 + international shipping

Thanks!


----------



## mbely2 (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordedring!!*

PayPal sent for one bezel.
Thanks!


----------



## GJW (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordedring!!*

#12 checking in and PayPal sent.
I saw the thread title had changed to "multiple" ordering so I mistakenly jumped the gun and ordered two.
Just refund the second if there's not enough.

Thanks


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordedring!!*

James, I'm amazed at myself for not having seen this thread earlier. I would LOVE to have one (ideally three), but at least one if at all possible. I am obviously not on the list, but if it would be possible to get into this dance, I'd be elated.

THANKS!


----------



## russtang (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordedring!!*

 for 1 bezel


----------



## citizenal (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordedring!!*

Paypal sent for one bezel.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordedring!!*

 for *3*! :thanks: These look awesome! :goodjob: Now, come on, James, admit it: you bribed the owner of the machine shop by promising him a spot in your next film. Right? :lolsign:


----------



## yaesumofo (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordedring!!*

Actually this is pretty funny.
I was working on a TV show called GURU TO GO it is/was on FIT TV. Anyway I talked him into letting shoot a segment at the shop. It was pretty funny seeing all the guys lined up doing YOGA!!!

OK so all Domestic orders placed up till now have shipped.
I have to get this stink-in plastic envelope thingy so that I can ship the international orders.
I am amazed by the scope of the international orders. I have a number of orders from down under, Europe, CHINA all over the world really. 
When I was selling O-Sinks I sold mostly to USA Europe and down under. Asia was never in the mix. Now it seems to have become very interested in what we are doing over here.
So the international orders will ship tomorrow. This will be the last shipment until next week since I am out of town on a shoot this weekend.
There you have it.
Oh and by the way when you get your parts shoot an image on to this thread so we can see how good your 27 Lt looks. That goes for all of you!! OK!?

Yaesumofo




arewethereyetdad said:


> for *3*! :thanks: These look awesome! :goodjob: Now, come on, James, admit it: you bribed the owner of the machine shop by promising him a spot in your next film. Right? :lolsign:


----------



## chellyc (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordedring!!*

1 Ti CB please. Paypal en route. Thanks!

Chelly


----------



## TxTroubleMaker (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordedring!!*



chellyc said:


> 1 Ti CB please. Paypal en route. Thanks!
> 
> Chelly



Good to see you over here chelly, I was about to PM a link to this thread for you. Can't have that LuxV 27LT looking naked now can we??


----------



## dmdrewitt (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordedring!!*

 :thanks: 

I have sent paypal for two bezels, (one PP $39.50 and a seperate PP for $37.00)

Regards
David


----------



## Danintex (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordedring!!*

Hi there Yaesu- I have sent several intl. packages and didn't do the 2976 form and they arrived just fine. Make sure to hand it in at the PO and you shouldn't have no trouble. Maybe I just got in under the wire? dunno...


----------



## ianb (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordedring!!*


hopefully still one available?

thanks, Ian

Edit *Thankyou TX Trouble, I've tried my luck for a second  *


----------



## fnmag (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordedring!!*

Yaesu, as per your pm this morning, please send me 1 of the bezels. Paypal to immediately follow. Thanks, Jim.


----------



## charlesn (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordedring!!*

I'll take one! Still available??


----------



## fnmag (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordedring!!*

Yaesu, Paypal funding for 1 of your crenelated bezels has just been sent. Thankyou, Jim.


----------



## TxTroubleMaker (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordedring!!*

For those keeping score, (by my count)approximately 40 out of 55 have been ordered as of this post. I'm not the official score keeper, just wanted to put up an unofficial tally. Anyone on the fence for one of these needs to hurry up and get one!


----------



## charlesn (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordedring!!*

I took a chance that one was left... PP Sent!


----------



## starfiretoo (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordedring!!*

I'll take two (2). Paypal sent 2 x 37 = $74.00

Does this make it unofficila #42 & 43?


----------



## yaesumofo (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordedring!!*

So after today's shipments and orders there are 12 parts left (with a couple (6))in reserve. I may put these on eBay I may hold on to them for that last desperate soul that missed out on this whole thing.

In any event. There are 12 parts only available at this moment. Tell your friends tell your friend's friends to hurry because these will not last long!!
Thanks for the great response!!!
Yaesumofo


----------



## citizenal (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordedring!!*

Here a pic of my Ti bezel on my 27LT. I like the look and feel of the bezel, very solid and sharp! 
Thanks for doing this run!

Al


----------



## lrp (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordedring!!*

I'll take one for my 27 LT. Paypal to follow....thanks!!


----------



## yaesumofo (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordedring!!*

That bezel looks especially beffy in that picture.
Nice chameloen you got there. I uses to catch those (or somthing very similar) in the wild bush in Rhodesia (as it was called then).
Nice picture.
Impressive delivery time as well.
I assume others should be receiving theirs very soon.
Yaesumofo 



citizenal said:


> Here a pic of my Ti bezel on my 27LT. I like the look and feel of the bezel, very solid and sharp!
> Thanks for doing this run!
> 
> Al


----------



## ibcj (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordering!!*

Can someone post a beamshot with the ring on vs. off ? Or at least describe if there is any effect on the beam with the bezel on ?

I haven't received mine yet, and I'm waiting on purchasing a second because I don't know if/how it make effect the beam. 

TIA


----------



## Leef (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordering!!*

Hokay, I'll try one. $35, right?


----------



## DFiorentino (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 27 LT TI crenelated bezel Revised-Date-Update!!*



yaesumofo said:


> The price will be $37.00 USD if you live overseas add $2.50 for a total of $39.50 That includes Canada (sorry)
> Paypal payments to be made to yaesumofo(at)gmail.com Where the (at) is a @.
> If you don't have a paypal account that is OK you are not going to be left out. Please PM me so we can make other arrangements.





-DF


----------



## citizenal (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordering!!*

From very close (6 in.) you cas see small crenulations in the beams edge, but after a feet or so it starts to fade away. I cannot notice anything from 10 feet away, same tight beam with a circular sidespill. 
al




nystrpr said:


> Can someone post a beamshot with the ring on vs. off ? Or at least describe if there is any effect on the beam with the bezel on ?
> 
> I haven't received mine yet, and I'm waiting on purchasing a second because I don't know if/how it make effect the beam.
> 
> TIA


----------



## malcontent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordering!!*

Bezel received today. Now all I need is a 27LT to put it on..


----------



## TxTroubleMaker (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordering!!*

Just got mine a little while ago, great job yaesumofo!!! :rock: So where does the line start for the A3 bezel rings???


----------



## ShortArc (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordering!!*

One for me please. 
 
Willem.


----------



## InFlux (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordering!!*

They look great. 

***EDIT-   :thanks: ***


----------



## Danintex (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordering!!*

Guess I'm the first to wield a torch to one:





They look a bit out of place in the pics, but look great in person!


----------



## TxTroubleMaker (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordering!!*

Looks good Dan!:thumbsup:


----------



## BrightIdeaOSU (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordering!!*

Hope I can still get one. Paypal sent.


----------



## Dogliness (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordering!!*

I'll take one.


----------



## ibcj (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordering!!*

I sent Paypal for one yesterday (10/20), but forgot to put it in the thread.


----------



## DFiorentino (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordering!!*

yaesumofo,

PM sent regarding...





 



 :thinking: 

Maybe  , but I like it. 

-DF


----------



## Radio (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordering!!*

YES! I am interested in one WITHOUT Crenulations as well


----------



## yaesumofo (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordering!!*

That is a protype unit.
It is one of 2.
I prefer to keep it.
If there is interest in these I could do a small run of these on top of the next bezel run if there is one.
Ti prices have skyrocketed making it much more expensive to make these parts.
PM sent re the ti bezel. sorry about the mixup.
I will consider making a few on the next run.
None are available at this time.
Looks like there less parts available now. I can't give an accurate number (out of town) On monday I will post the number available. There are enough for you guys to continue ordering.
Thanks
And sorry about the mixup.
Yaesumofo



DFiorentino said:


> yaesumofo,
> 
> PM sent regarding...
> 
> ...


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordering!!*

Just recieved mine. Every 27LT owner needs this ring. This is probably y toughest light now. I cant wait to see it on Troy's Ti 27LT.

I did have to reseat my O-ring, the lens was loose when I first put it on. 

All in all, this is a great ring Yaesumofo, good job!


----------



## jdriller (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordering!!*

got mine today. Nice work and thanks for making these cool rings!


----------



## luxlunatic (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordering!!*

Got mine!! Great bezel, nice and beefy like this light is, and just the finishing touch for this excellent light. Seems to me to balance out the proportions of this light visually because at first I wasn't to fond of the design of this light but I bought one anyway, and when I recieved it, I noticed how much better it looks in person(and works great of course!), and now with this bezel, it may quickly become my favorite 2 cell. Now for a shot...




Here is my "psudo aged" 27LT, I had some nasty burrs on a number of edges on this light, I did not mind them too much untill one of them cut my finger, so I got some sandpaper and removed the burr, knowing I would lose the anno on that edge. After the anno was gone off that edge, I thought it looked good, so I kept going, sanding down every edge to even out the look and I love the way it turned out. Looks even more tough and like a tool and highlights the simple design of this light. This has become my main toolbag light, don't have to worry about this light banging around with wrenches and other tools, toughest 2 cell light around, with the toughest bezel to match IMO!!!!!


----------



## mbely2 (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordering!!*

Got mine this morning. Very well done!
Thanks!


----------



## fnmag (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordering!!*

Received the Ti crenelated bezel today. Superior quality and am well pleased. Cheers.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordering!!*

I`ll take one.

PP sent!

Benny


----------



## yaesumofo (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordering!!*

Hi guys this may be the last update. There are 5 or 6 of these left. Plus a couple for post losses and straglers. DFiorentino, your replacment part is on it's way tommorow.

The few orders which haven't shipped will go out tommorow. All international orders except for one have shipped.
This project has been fun. Any ideas on what you need next?
I have a new line on Material which may allow me to aquire Titanium at a resionable price. If so that cost savings gets passed on to the group. As you gus can see who have received their parts the quality of the parts is first rate. The more I look at some of these pictures the more I think that this bezel makes the 27 LT really a much better looking flashlight than it was as delivered. 
So whats next? 
Yaesumofo


----------



## TxTroubleMaker (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordering!!*

I think a Ti A3 bezel would be sweet!!! With trit slots, that would be icing on the cake...


----------



## yaesumofo (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordering!!*

Anybody else get their Bezels Yet?

Any pictures?

The last few parts are awaiting homes.

Yaesumofo


----------



## yaesumofo (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI crenelated bezel. NEW PHOTOs!! Open/multiple ordering!!*

dupe sorry


----------



## cmacclel (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI CB LAST FEW (5-6) STILL AVAILABLE Open ordering!!*

I'll take one. I sent a PM yesterday.

Mac


----------



## yaesumofo (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI CB LAST FEW (5-6) STILL AVAILABLE Open ordering!!*

PM responded to.
Thanks
YMF



cmacclel said:


> I'll take one. I sent a PM yesterday.
> 
> Mac


----------



## cmacclel (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI CB LAST FEW (5-6) STILL AVAILABLE Open ordering!!*


----------



## X Racer (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI CB LAST FEW (5-6) STILL AVAILABLE Open ordering!!*

Mine arrived yesterday, great part. Well made and looks fantastic. Its a little rough around the adges but since its Ti thats easy to take care of... 

Thank you so much for making these !!! :rock:


----------



## yaesumofo (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI CB LAST FEW (5-6) STILL AVAILABLE Open ordering!!*

I am glad tht you noticed that the part has some sharp edges.
I had to make a decision about this. I was faced with several options almost all of them cost more dough and would have slowed down the delivery to you guys.
The primary choice that I made was AGAINST deburring the bezels. Had I done that They all would have become dull and not look nearly as nice. IMHO. I could have deburred and then sent the parts off for a chemical treatment to bring back he shine.
Or I could have done nothing. Which is what I did. I did not find the sharp edges any worse that the orignal 27LT. I figured that if you guys didn't lith the inside edge you would simply hit it with a little wet paper and be done with it. That is what I did.
So there you have it the story about the sharp inside ring edge.
I hope you guys don't think less of the part or me because I made a command choice to go for speed and looks vs. a single sharp edge.
It tell you when ever I look at my 27 Lt with this bezel I think i have taked THE heavyiest duty flashlight around and with this bezel made it MUCH more heavy duty. I can't even imagine the tensile strength of the ring but it would take a hell of a lot of pressure to deform or break one of these.
So much so that I will say this. If any of the orignal buyers on this threrad manage to break their bezel I will replace it. Lets say for a period of 20 years.
This is contingent on 2 factors. 1. You are able to find me. 2 I still have a part to replace the broken part left. I am holding 5 for just this porpose.
Yaesumofo



X Racer said:


> Mine arrived yesterday, great part. Well made and looks fantastic. Its a little rough around the adges but since its Ti thats easy to take care of...
> 
> Thank you so much for making these !!! :rock:


----------



## Nebula (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI CB LAST FEW (5-6) 20 year replacment if broken!!*

X - you have a pm.


----------



## TxTroubleMaker (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI CB LAST FEW (5-6) 20 year replacment if broken!!*

I'll take one more...


----------



## Timber Wolf (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI CB LAST FEW (5-6) 20 year replacment if broken!!*

Got mine! Thanks alot!


----------



## TxTroubleMaker (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI CB LAST FEW (5-6) 20 year replacment if broken!!*



TxTroubleMaker said:


> I'll take one more...


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI CB LAST FEW (5-6) 20 year replacment if broken!!*

My "Mofo bezels," as I like to call them, arrived a few days ago and I think they're outstanding! Like yaesumofo, I, too, did not like the look of the original 27 mm Ti bezel ring, as it did not cover the full diameter of the bezel. These, however, do so, and do so well. I like the beefy look, the shallow crenallations, and the overall design very much. Of course, these look better, IMO, on titanium bezels  but look great on the black as well. My only complaint (James, you wanted the good, the bad and the ugly) is a minor one: the rings don't fully twist on down flush to the bezel edge. There is a slight gap between ring and bezel. This can be resolved, however, quite easily with a smaller lens O-ring. 

All in all, I give this project a grade of A+. Thanks for allowing me to participate! Here are my pics:


----------



## X Racer (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI CB LAST FEW (5-6) 20 year replacment if broken!!*

Dad, thats just not right...


----------



## yaesumofo (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI CB LAST FEW (5-6) 20 year replacment if broken!!*

Thanks for the A+ This is a bit inflated really.
I thought the lack of deburring would raise more comments than it did. The inside ring is just a bit sharp. In order to get rid of it I would have had to run the parts through at least 2 more operations in order to maintain the freshly machined look which I think makes the parts look so nice.
As for that small gap. Man I tell you I went back and forth on that for 2 days.
What I did was match the visable gap on Don's ti bezels when mounted on my McLuxIII PD. There are variaces between parts like O-rings and the windows. Change those and that gap goes away. One person (I can't remember who) mentioned that their window was loose after installation of the bezel. I thought that was very strange and counter to my design.
To make a long story short on the issue of the gap. I take full responsibility for the gap it was a concious decision. My fear was that if sombody out there decided to use a different O-Ring or front glass that there would either be too much or too little thread. As it is there is for some a couple .000ths is too much for another it is too little. On my 27LT the gap is exactly the same as it is on my PD. I figured that I couldn't go wrong with a gap of 0.015". 
Thanks for the input. I can take the good with the bad. I know the part looks good. 
I am now hunting for material for the A3 run. My problem is I haven't seen a whole bunch of interest and I do see other people making parts for the A3. I am torn between doing it and not. The interest thread has not shown much activity. That project may go by the wayside.
Great pictures by the way.
Yaesumofo




arewethereyetdad said:


> My "Mofo bezels," as I like to call them, arrived a few days ago and I think they're outstanding! Like yaesumofo, I, too, did not like the look of the original 27 mm Ti bezel ring, as it did not cover the full diameter of the bezel. These, however, do so, and do so well. I like the beefy look, the shallow crenallations, and the overall design very much. Of course, these look better, IMO, on titanium bezels  but look great on the black as well. My only complaint (James, you wanted the good, the bad and the ugly) is a minor one: the rings don't fully twist on down flush to the bezel edge. There is a slight gap between ring and bezel. This can be resolved, however, quite easily with a smaller lens O-ring.
> 
> All in all, I give this project a grade of A+. Thanks for allowing me to participate! Here are my pics:


----------



## InFlux (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI CB LAST FEW (5-6) 20 year replacment if broken!!*

Received mine today! Very nice  FYI I also had to remove the window and re-seat the o-ring to keep the window from rattling. 

Very substantial yet lightweight. Highly recommended. :twothumbs:


----------



## citizenal (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI CB LAST FEW (5-6) 20 year replacment if broken!!*

I also had a little glass rattling when I first received the bezel. I just tightened the bezel a little more, with alot of elbow grease and everything seemed to be nice and snug. 
Al


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI CB LAST FEW (5-6) 20 year replacment if broken!!*

Arrived in Australia. The envelope had an "Opened by Australia Post for inspection by Quarantine" sticker on it so it probably looked like a machine part for a weapon on the scanner, but it came through OK and fits the 27LT perfectly.

Wooho a Mofo 27LT


----------



## ianb (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI CB LAST FEW (5-6) 20 year replacment if broken!!*

Received mine yesterday here in the UK, great shipping time! Thanks very much even if I did try to pay you in £ 

Now I just need to get a 27LT 

Ian


----------



## yaesumofo (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI CB LAST FEW (5-6) 20 year replacment if broken!!*

http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?&products_id=882
will get you one.
Yaesumofo




ianb said:


> Received mine yesterday here in the UK, great shipping time! Thanks very much even if I did try to pay you in £
> 
> Now I just need to get a 27LT
> 
> Ian


----------



## Rudi (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI CB LAST FEW (5-6) 20 year replacment if broken!!*

Paypal sent for one.


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI CB LAST FEW (5-6) 20 year replacment if broken!!*

Got mine. Great !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Dogliness (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI CB LAST FEW (5-6) 20 year replacment if broken!!*

McGizmo and Yaesumofo Ti bezels.


----------



## :)> (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI CB LAST FEW (5-6) 20 year replacment if broken!!*

If they are still available, I will take 1. I just got a 27LT from charlesn and it has the bezel and it is irresistable!

Are there any available?

PM Inbound.

Thank you!

-Goatee


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI CB LAST FEW (5-6) 20 year replacment if broken!!*

Hmmmmm....haven't received mine yet.... :candle: 


WP


----------



## ShortArc (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI CB LAST FEW (5-6) 20 year replacment if broken!!*

Just got mine today. Looks great! Thanks.


----------



## cmacclel (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI CB LAST FEW (5-6) 20 year replacment if broken!!*

Got mine also. Chucked it up in the lathe and smoothed it out a bit.

Mac


----------



## yaesumofo (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI CB SOLD OUT! 20 year replacement if broken!!*

Hi guys ok this really is my lost posting on this thread unless necessary.

These Ti Bezels are all gone except for the 5 I am holding on to in order to replace any broken units over the next 20 years.

I will produce one more batch in stainless steel. they will be pretty much like these with some slight changes. On of which is that they will be less expensive. SS Is an extremely durable material as well. and these should last for about as long as the titanium units. I have no idea how many 27Lt's Don has produced but I figure that you guys like these enough that like me if there is another unit in another material I would buy it too. Just to have the variety and back up. So I will make the stainless..
I will most likely do a batch in stainless for the A3 bezel as well. TI in that size is expensive and how many in ti there will be depends upon the deal I am able to get on the material.
Thanks Enjoy and watch out for the next run.
Yaesumofo


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: FS:27 LT TI CB SOLD OUT! 20 year replacement if broken!!*



yaesumofo said:


> I will most likely do a batch in stainless for the A3 bezel as well.


----------



## X Racer (Oct 28, 2006)

Oh man, my Ti bezel totally just broke right in two!!! I'll be needing a replacement asap...













jk :lolsign: 

These things are built like a tank, fantastic bezel... I like mine so much I just had to post again about it. I like the thing so much, I actually considered buying another 27LT just to get another one, lol...

Dave


----------

